# Anyone going to Cabin Fever York PA



## cnengineer (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't seen any postings about Cabin Fever Jan 13 to 15. Will there be a track setup for Steam Trains?

Bruce


----------



## thqt07 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bruce, 

I'm going, and I know that Mike Moore will be there with his track... I believe some 'steamers' from Canada will be coming down too. 

Mike Wells


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys, 

Take a look in the Live Steam forum. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

There will be quite a few guys from NJLS there, and I plan to steam on Mike's track.


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

I also posted this in the LS forum: 

I'm a bit confused. The Cabin Fever website says the show is Sat and Sun. Friday is the auction. 

From the discussion here, I assume that Thu is setup day and the show is really open Fri, Sat and Sun. And that steam up will begin after the track is set up on Thu. Is that correct? 

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going on Saturday 

daveV


----------

